# Canning Jars and lids.



## Julia Vela (Mar 26, 2013)

Hello everyone I am looking for leads and advice on purchasing large amounts of canning jars. Everything I have found locally all tends to be in the same price range but was hoping y'all could help me find some of the better deals around. 
Also looking to purchase veggie bags & other packaging products for a good price. Any advice appreciated! May you and you land have a prosperous day


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I have found that a good source for jars can be estate sales. Unfortunately, it seems like when Grandma passes away, her basement and attic are full of canning jars and most of the younger generations don't want them.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I just read this post and came up with my own amazing idea since I do not yard sale LOL. My DSIL yard sale shops every Thursday and Friday for stuff that she then sells at the swap meet. I have asked her to keep her eyes open for said jars and lids and told her I would buy all that she finds! Sometimes I am so smart LOL


----------



## MoonShadows (Jan 11, 2014)

Since you posted this in the "Work at Home Business" forum, I assume you need the canning jars for your business. Does your business have a name? Is your business a legal entity (LLC, s-corp, sole proprietor, etc.) and are your business books separate from your personal finances. If so, start searching on the internet for wholesale canning jars and supplies. Some wholesale companies have more stringent qualifications than others; some are pretty lenient.

Check out some companies for wholesale canning jars and supplies like:
Palmer Wholesale
All American Canner
Freund Container
SKS
Goodmans


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Goodmans.net


----------



## Julia Vela (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes MoonShadows, everything to make it a legal entity is in the works. Most of my canning prior to this has been done with cases of jars but I have been searching for the right wholesaler to meet our needs... They tend to be in way to large of quantities for a discount to really help us out in the beginning.


----------



## craftychick (Nov 11, 2013)

I've ordered from here, I don't know if they are cheaper than your other sources but I thought I would at least give you the link.

http://www.jarstore.com/


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Would used jars work?

Placing a wanted ad on Craigslist would be my first option.


----------



## RRRanch (Jul 7, 2014)

Hello Julia
I used to operate my state licensed pickled products business canning in pint mason jars. I found going to my local Dollar General store and talking to the manager reaped me pallet loads of cases of new mason jars for about 1/2 what I would pay at "any" other store. Tho they only got them seasonally I could stock up for the time when they could not get them. I was not a large enough company to order direct from the Mason or Ball Company. Did that for several years.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

Julia Vela said:


> Hello everyone I am looking for leads and advice on purchasing large amounts of canning jars. Everything I have found locally all tends to be in the same price range but was hoping y'all could help me find some of the better deals around.
> Also looking to purchase veggie bags & other packaging products for a good price. Any advice appreciated! May you and you land have a prosperous day


You might consider buying by the pallet from a retailer or maybe the manufacturer.


----------



## am1too (Dec 30, 2009)

craftychick said:


> I've ordered from here, I don't know if they are cheaper than your other sources but I thought I would at least give you the link.
> 
> http://www.jarstore.com/


 I can buy them cheaper at any retail outlet here in central OK.


----------

